# Inabilità alla mobilità



## Soyjana

Hola a todos, estoy intentando encontrar la mejor traducción al español de"certificato di inabilità a la mobilità", ¿qué os parece "Certificado de discapacidad a la movilidad? 
Gracias, saludos, Jana


----------



## danieleferrari

Ciao,

Il contesto? A chi si riferisce? Nella versione italiana c'è un errore.

Detto questo, io metterei _certificado de discapacidad _o _certificado de inhabilidad, _però aspetto il contesto.


----------



## Soyjana

danieleferrari said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Il contesto? A chi si riferisce? Nella versione italiana c'è un errore.
> 
> Detto questo, io metterei _certificado de discapacidad _o _certificado de inhabilidad, _però aspetto il contesto.



Hola Daniele, muchas gracias. Sí, es un Certificato medico di inabilità alla mobilità, dónde se hace constar que el paciente no puede viajar. Lo que no me suena en español es "Certificado de discapacidad a la movilidad".


----------



## danieleferrari

Soyjana said:


> Hola Daniele, muchas gracias. Sí, es un Certificato medico di inabilità alla mobilità, dónde se hace constar que el paciente no puede viajar. Lo que no me suena en español es "Certificado de discapacidad a la movilidad".


¿Por las vacunas y el Covid?

¿Algo como 'inhabilitación al pase de movilidad'?


----------



## Soyjana

danieleferrari said:


> ¿Por las vacunas y el Covid?
> 
> ¿Algo como 'inhabilitación al pase de movilidad'?


No no, en este caso se trata de otra enfermedad.El médico certifica que el paciente no puede viajar, es esta la "movilidad". pero no me convence la intestación.


----------



## Azarosa

Soyjana said:


> No no, en este caso se trata de otra enfermedad.El médico certifica que el paciente no puede viajar, es esta la "movilidad". pero no me convence la intestación.


El contexto es algo insuficiente, pero tal vez le sirva para su traducción un certificado que acredite la situación de _impedimento _o _imposibilidad de desplazamiento._


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Soyjana said:


> Certificato medico di *inabilità alla mobilità*


l'ha davvero scritto un medico italiano?


----------



## danieleferrari

Secondo me qui manca qualcosa.


----------



## alfaalfa

Generalmente un medico certifica "l'inabilità" quando un paziente non è in grado di attendere, in tutto o in parte, al proprio lavoro o al lavoro in generale. Se il paziente non può viaggiare, il medico certificherà "che non può viaggiare per XXX"  (es. non via mare per il mal di mare, non via cielo per vertigini ecc.) pur rimanendo "abile". Inoltre, e sempre per un medico, la mobilità "indica la capacità che il segmento articolato ha di compiere i movimenti".


----------



## Soyjana

Grazie a tutti, per un maggior contesto posso dirvi, come scrive *alfaalfa*, che si chiama così un certificato italiano con cui  il medico dichiara che il paziente per motivi di salute e per un limitato periodo di tempo non può affrontare dei viaggi. Io ho tradotto "Certificado médico de discapacidad de movilidad" anche se mi sembra una brutta traduzione. Cosa ne dite?


----------



## Azarosa

Soyjana said:


> Grazie a tutti, per un maggior contesto posso dirvi, come scrive *alfaalfa*, che si chiama così un certificato italiano con cui  il medico dichiara che il paziente per motivi di salute e per un limitato periodo di tempo non può affrontare dei viaggi. Io ho tradotto "Certificado médico de discapacidad de movilidad" anche se mi sembra una brutta traduzione. Cosa ne dite?


_Discapacidad de movilidad_ en español significa que la persona tiene impedimentos físicos o motrices. Que no pueda viajar es otra cosa muy diferente. En lo personal, me falta contexto para interpretar mejor la idea.


----------



## Soyjana

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> 
> l'ha davvero scritto un medico italiano?


Sí.


----------



## Soyjana

Azarosa said:


> _Discapacidad de movilidad_ en español significa que la persona tiene impedimentos físicos o motrices. Que no pueda viajar es otra cosa muy diferente. En lo personal, me falta contexto para interpretar mejor la idea.


Hola, en realidad no hay más contexto que la declaración que el paciente no puede viajar poruna enfermedad que padece... A lo mejor es más claro llamarlo Certificado que acredita la imposibilidad de desplazamiento. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## alfaalfa

Azarosa said:


> _Discapacidad de movilidad_ en español significa que la persona tiene impedimentos físicos o motrices. Que no pueda viajar es otra cosa muy diferente.


In italiano è lo stesso



Soyjana said:


> Sí.


----------



## as84as

como soy en silla de ruedas. ¿Podría ser algo del ·certificato di invalditá, que dicha persona no es autónoma?.


----------



## Azarosa

as84as said:


> como soy en silla de ruedas. ¿Podría ser algo del ·certificato di invalditá, que dicha persona no es autónoma?.


Pero un certificato di invalditá no es algo que forzosamente impediría viajar (de hecho, hay muchas formas de asistencia al discapacitado; inclusive en algunos países está contemplada la figura del acompañante, con la correspondiente credencial, como uno de sus derechos preferenciales no pagos). Entiendo que el OP consultaba por algo diferente.


----------

